# Please help - signs of a broken wing?



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

My female just fell down and she kept moving her wing in a strange manner. What are the signs of a broken wing?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

first, can she flap (is she flapping... dont force her just in case)

second, does it seem like its bent awkwardly?

third, feel along the length of the bone... GENTLY. do you feel anything abnormal such as swelling or misalignment in the bones? can you see any bruising?


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

I was in the bathroom and their cage is in the living and last I saw them he was eating and she was on the swing then I heard her wings flap and saw her on the floor then she climbed to their top perch. She seems okay now. She isn't squealing and she stopped moving her left wing. Both wings look perfectly normal. If she shows any weird signs or change in behavior I'll take her to the vet to get her wings checked. Now I wonder if swings are good for cockatiels...


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> first, can she flap (is she flapping... dont force her just in case)
> 
> second, does it seem like its bent awkwardly?
> 
> third, feel along the length of the bone... GENTLY. do you feel anything abnormal such as swelling or misalignment in the bones? can you see any bruising?


Hi Dally,

I'm going to monitor her behavior tonight and see if she is acting normally. I'll def. keep an eye on her wings - there's always a ton of stretching before bedtime which is 22:00 PM PST.

TY


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre ok for tiels, just sounds like a clumsy girl. dally falls a lot lol

what you need to look for is not using the wing, or any lameness or abnormalities mentioned above, i hope she is ok

ok  sounds like a good plan. if she seems in pain, there could be a sprain, bruise, or worse a break or dislocation. but i doubt dislocation as she was at least moving it. keep her warm nonetheless just in case


----------

